# NEW YEAR CAMP SITES



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

WHICH SITES DO YOU RECOMMEND TO SEE THE NEW YEAR IN IN THE UK


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi mishtomo

We had a bit of a MHF New Year bash with Badger last year near Bromsgrove, nothing special, just a get-together at a club with en-suite campsite, entertainment provided and a chance to get blitzed. Is anyone interested in a New Year bash this year? If so let's have some suggestions for location/s and I'll lean on the rally/meets organisers to come up with something. 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we would be up for a get together at new year

stew


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Looks like only me & you haven't been invited to a New Year bash yet then Stew.    

All the rest of you got someing arranged then?
Perhaps they're not letting on to us Stew - don't want us mods spoiling the party eh?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Or maybe they plan to surprise us

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*2007*

Hi

A new year bash would be an excellent start to our fulltiming lifestyle!

Rapide561


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry but we always have a family bash at new year


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Looks like only me & you haven't been invited to a New Year bash yet then Stew.


Ahh...bless

Have they not mentioned the party at the Ol...opp's nearly let it out then, mum's the word I'm afraid. :lol:

As we often say here on MHF, "someone will be along soon with information you need" :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

then bring the family al-bly52

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What a simply splendud idea! Pencil us in (if you know what I mean  )

Gerald


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have just booked 3 hardstanding pitches with elc for 4 nights for £64 [email protected] www.tregoadpark.co.uk looe corwall


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im trying at mo to sort a meet out in Lincolnshire... will keep everyone posted, just trying to find suitable venue at the right price.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is another thread on here about New Year Bash nobody has come up with any ideas yet though.

Jacquie


----------

